# boot camp training



## jnax (Mar 31, 2010)

I am considering sending my puppy to "puppy boot camp" for a month around the age of 4-5 months (puppy is currently 2 months). During the camp, the puppy is trained every day. From the companies website the training topics involve "aggression, hyper activity, excessive barking, potty training, digging, separation anxiety, pulling on leash, running away, destructive chewing, jumping up.", a

Does anyone have any experience with this type of training? Does it work? What are the pros and cons? Any info would be great. Thanks modre


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

You didn't provide a lot of info--does you dog have any of the issues listed? If he does at that age, it is likely because you aren't providing enough socialization and and outlet for his activity. 

I think, ESPECIALLY with a young dog, that one on one training is very important with the owner. It provides a great bonding experience and will develop trust.

Not only that, but usually it is the person that needs to be trained as much as the dog. These types of camps do not teach YOU how to properly give the command and make your dog listen.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't think anyone will recommend this sort of training. First off, you will miss out on a month of the cutest age of your puppy. Second, if you don't learn how to handle and train your puppy, the training won't last without your knowledge of how to reinforce it.

Your best bet is to sign up for lessons with a good local trainer and learn how to do all this yourself.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Agree with both above, I could never send my pup out for training, not knowing what the pup was subjected to.


----------



## jnax (Mar 31, 2010)

No, the puppy does not have any issues and I have been working with her every day since I got her 5 days ago. The "boot camp" includes follow-up additional "in home" training where the trainer works with me and the dog. Also, i have currently enrolled the puppy in pupply class where the trainer comes to my home and works with me and the dog.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Can you post a link to the company's website? Do you have any idea what kind of training methods they use?

Under your circumstances I'd keep doing what you're doing - working with her her every day YOURSELF, either with a private trainer, or preferably in a group class. 

What about this sort of training appeals to you?


----------



## jnax (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is a link:
WCC - Wasatch Canine Camp - Dog Behavior Training, Dog Training Classes, Aggressive Dog Training, Puppy Training in Utah


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Jnax, don't think I've welcomed you to the board yet, so... Welcome to the board! With your puppy being just 2 months old now and you've enrolled her in a puppy class, I'd say you won't need to send her off. For what you'd be paying to ship her off, you could find even more of a value somewhere near you. Not to mention missing out on a month of what is a vital stage of bonding in a puppy's life. Having a trainer come to your house is great, but in my opinion, it's best to take her to training where she can be around other dogs. Just keep working her everyday like your doing, but remember, she's so young and training should be done in short sessions, a few minutes at a time. Good luck with her and keep us posted!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, they're expensive! Their puppy training is 3 in home sessions and one drop off session for $200. Here in the Bay Area where everything costs more, group OB classes range from $150 - $200 for 6 or 7 weeks. 



> Our boot camp program is the best training method Bethany offers, and shows the most results. The boot camp program is mainly intended for extremely out of control dogs, but we are more than happy to take in any dog for this program. Boot camp is $1,400 for 2-4 weeks, the price also includes your very own electric dog training collar ($250 value), and two follow up in-home training sessions after your dog’s return home.




This place sounds like they deal mostly with behavior problems and yet you say you're not having any. :thinking: And I would DEFINITELY not let someone use an e-collar on my dog unless I was there working with them, I knew they were knowledgeable and experienced in its use, and everything we were going to be doing together was fully explained in advance and all my questions answered.


----------



## jnax (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Kevin. I will be taking her to a socialization class every Saturday as well.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

jnax - often trainers make it sound like they posses some kind of secret where they can make your dog into a perfect dog - but only they can! Not true!!! Even the advertisements on this board proclaim: "DOG TRAINING SECRETS THE PROFESSIONALS DON'T WANT YOU TO KNOW!!!" And of course, you have to buy an e-book to find out what those secrets are - but there are no such secrets. 

The good trainers are dedicated to making you and your pup into a team, and teach YOU how to teach your dog - and there is no big mystery to any of it. 

The main thing about puppies is that they are energetic and rambunctious and have short attention spans - a lot of "normal" behaviour is, well, normal, and you don't need boot-camp tactics to get a good dog, just give your pup time to mature, and in the meanwhile you working and training your pup is a great bonding experience! And your pup is still a baby that needs to know that life is good and safe and predictable - sending him away sorta works against that . . .


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I have this mental image of a great Dane screaming in a puppy face:

"WHAT DO YOU THINK YOU"RE DOING, SCUMBAG?"

"i...i...I was going to sniff your rear?"

"DID I TELL YOU TO DO THAT?"

"no sir? I just thought.."

"THINK! YOU DON'T THINK UNLESS I TELL YOU TO THINK, YOU UNDERSTAND KRAUT SLIME?"

"Y...Y....Yes sir?"

"WHAT, ARE YOU GONNA CRY NOW BABY? ARE YOU GONNA ROLL ON YOUR BACK AND SHOW ME YOUR THROAT? GO AHEAD AND CRY, GERMAN SHEPHERD WUSSY, CRY, BABY, CRY!!!"

"I want my mummy."


No, just can't see sending my puppy there. 

Jelpy


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Jelpy said:


> I have this mental image of a great Dane screaming in a puppy face:
> 
> "WHAT DO YOU THINK YOU"RE DOING, SCUMBAG?"
> 
> ...


WHOA!!! Having flashbacks to MY Boot-camp days!!  

(That was awesome though! Loved it!!! Kraut Slime - too funny!)


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I so so agree with Lucia!

Really with puppy, the most important thing is the bond. If your bond is strong you can teach him anything down the road. If the bond is not strong, forget it. I think too often people get hung up on what the puppies know or don't know (heel, sit, stay, etc). Instead of sending the pup away to learn things, I would just keep him at home and play with him ... to me, that's where the real puppy training is taking place.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

HOLY CRAP!! thats not cheap. I also agree I would NEVER let anyone use a e-collar on my dog. PERIOD.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I really commend you for wanting to have your dog well trained. I wish more people would have their dog's best interest in mind when they bring home a puppy!

When you partner with your dog in training, you learn alot about your dog as well as yourself. You have an expert to guide you, and to help fix any 'mess ups' you might do along the way. There really is something special about the relationship your develope with your dog during training and this relationship lasts through out the dog's life. 

With the assistance of a professional, training really isn't that hard to do. You have to work hard and you have to be as obediant as you want your dog to be, but the end result is so very much worth it!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations on your new puppy. Yep, now is the time to think about training. Pup has been home for five days, giving him time to settle in, and then....

Puppy Kindergarten. No, it doesn't have to be called that. It can be called puppy classes, or even basic obedience. But if you sign up for basic, understand that your puppy has the attention span of a flea at this point, keep it light and fun and you will not have to seek out the boot camp people in a few months. 

I LOVE the Great Dane scenario. That should be a cartoon, I could just picture it. Good word picture.

Right now your puppy is a little sponge and he is soaking everything in, good things and bad things, and down the line he is going to call on these images to figure out how he will manage different situations. After sixteen weeks, the puppy is coming out of the socialization period, but this does not mean they are done with socialization, they need continued good experiences to reinforce the early socialization.

I like to be in control of my puppies' experiences, especially in the first year. If I were to send my puppy away for a week, then I do not know if they are actually leaving him in a small crate for the entire time save a ten minute session with some type of training collar. I do not know if they are using positive techniques or fear based techniques, whatever they claim. 

What I do know is that these people are not attached to my puppy, and do not love my puppy. They may want for my puppy's training to succeed, because then they have a happy customer who will refer them to friends and relatives. But if the training fails, they will just blame it on you anyway. In training the puppy though, the ends will justify the means, and I am very cautious about anything that will take a pup from here to there in a week or two.

Puppy boot camp, is this is like bringing the baby home from the hospital and checking out boarding schools.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the site !! :welcome:

In my experience, it's not just a puppy that needs the training, it's ME! So I've found much more value in classes we both attend at the same time.

It continues the bonding and leadership role. Has my puppy learning to love, listen and learn from me. 

Additionally, I will KNOW what my puppy has learned (or not), when, and how. So less surprised come up (bad and good).


----------

